# GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights!



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*FACTORY PREORDER*
*For your reference:*
GB#1 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1170987

*PLEASE INDICATE WHICH OF THESE BULBS YOU NEED (in notes)*
*
H1, H3, H4 (lowbeam only), H7, 9004, 9005, 9006, 9007 *
*
4300K = $399.99 free shipping USA and CANADA*

*
6000k = $479.99 free shipping USA and CANADA*

***************************************************************

*H4 HI LOW*
*4300K = $479.99 free shipping USA and CANADA*



*6000K $529 free shipping USA and CANADA*


***************************************************************

* ! NOTE FOR "OFF-ROAD" USE ONLY !* 
(statement needed as just like EUROPEAN SPEC Lights they are not intended for street use....really!)
In several of our ongoing Headlight Groupbuys people are asking for an HID option so we decided to give you this possibility this would be a PREORDER!


_Quote »_
*************************************************************
Available bulb bases 
H1, H3, H4, H7, 9004, 9005, 9006, 9007 


















EXTRA:
Philips Ballast (made by Hella) + Philips 4300 K bulb complete DRIVINGLIGHT with wiring harness: $399.99/set








FOGLIGHTS with HID (notice they have a SHIELD around the bulbs!!)


















SIDE NOTE!!:
FICTION: "9000K is brighter than 4200K (factory HID)"
FACT: 4200K is the brightest output. As the "K" goes up, the lumen/brightness goes down 

[*****3]*IF you have EUROPEAN spec lights and want to DOUBLE check with bulb you need pls see this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=481083 (NOTE this is ONLY EUROPEAN SPEC LIGHTS!)*[/size]
*************************************************************

*************************************************************

*************************************************************
*PICTURE UPDATES*

The Ballast in its protective capsule which is also its attaching bracket!








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{772C8...e.JPG
This is how it opens up:








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{E7D85...e.JPG

The "Philips" (Made in Germany by Hella!) ballast:
(note the "+" and "-" are even marked for your convinience!)








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{D95B1...e.JPG








Zooml: http://www.fototime.com/{B219B...e.JPG
Ballast/Bulbs HIGH QUALITY plugs:








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{29122...e.JPG
Bulb (this one the destinctive 6000k Ultinon Philips with the blue stripe) H7:








Mounting hardware:








Wiring harness with RELAYS, FUSE and plug and play plugs (no cutting of your exsisitng car harness:








Zoom: http://www.fototime.com/{FBA2D...e.JPG
*4300K = $399.99 shipped
6000k = $479.99 shipped*

*PLEASE INDICATE WHICH OF THESE BULBS YOU NEED (in notes)*
*
H1, H3, H4 (lowbeam only), H7, 9004, 9005, 9006, 9007 *
*
4300K = $399.99 free shipping USA and CANADA*

*
6000k = $479.99 free shipping USA and CANADA*

***************************************************************

*H4 HI LOW*
*4300K = $479.99 free shipping USA and CANADA*



*6000K $529 free shipping USA and CANADA*


***************************************************************

_Modified by Cullen at 10:39 PM 10-22-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 12:11 AM 11-6-2004_


----------



## Captain OZ (Mar 9, 2004)

I am looking for HIDs for my R32 which still has stock lights on it. Do you have an option that has the asembly, bulbs, retrostat, pin adapter, and such. Is this for the european HIDs that can be put on the R32 plug and play???


----------



## Captain OZ (Mar 9, 2004)

I am sorry I think I just do not fully understand what you are selling. I am correct to assume that you are selling HIDs but in such a way thatwe use our existing lassembly and just insert HID bulbs into it with slight modifications. I have seen already made HID's for sale through mike zimmer for 1,200. Your kit is just a kit right. Is it as good as the HIDs that come stock on the European R32?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Captain OZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain OZ* »_I am looking for HIDs for my R32 which still has stock lights on it. Do you have an option that has the asembly, bulbs, retrostat, pin adapter, and such. Is this for the european HIDs that can be put on the R32 plug and play???

These are DROP IN KITS (not complete sets with headlight and such!)

_Quote, originally posted by *Captain OZ* »_I am sorry I think I just do not fully understand what you are selling. I am correct to assume that you are selling HIDs but in such a way thatwe use our existing lassembly and just insert HID bulbs into it with slight modifications. I have seen already made HID's for sale through mike zimmer for 1,200. Your kit is just a kit right. Is it as good as the HIDs that come stock on the European R32?

Yes you got it, and NO, nothing will perform as OEM HID headlights, but the HID drop in kits will out perform ANY Halogen bulbs by far.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Angry-cop (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

HEY Cullen its 12:15am out here in Philly and i just ordered a set of your 6000k H7 hids for my R32 could you please send me an email to 
http://[email protected] with a tracking # when u get one.. THANK YOU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Angry-cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angry-cop* »_HEY Cullen its 12:15am out here in Philly and i just ordered a set of your 6000k H7 hids for my R32 could you please send me an email to 
http://[email protected] with a tracking # when u get one.. THANK YOU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









This is a FACTORY PREORDER hope you understood that?
The switch will ship right away though!


----------



## Angry-cop (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
This is a FACTORY PREORDER hope you understood that?
The switch will ship right away though!

UMM no when will they ship????


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Angry-cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angry-cop* »_
UMM no when will they ship????


We are gathering together all the orders now and will order them in from the factory then ship to you!


----------



## Angry-cop (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Ok.. are we talking weeks or months.. im sorry if i see impatient i have been trying to get a kit since jun. its just very frustrating,,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Angry-cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angry-cop* »_Ok.. are we talking weeks or months.. im sorry if i see impatient i have been trying to get a kit since jun. its just very frustrating,,

we are trying for 4-6weeks!


----------



## Angry-cop (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
we are trying for 4-6weeks!


UHHHHHHH ok well as long as i get them it will have worked out better then the last time .. thanks for the quick reasponse by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Angry-cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angry-cop* »_

UHHHHHHH ok well as long as i get them it will have worked out better then the last time .. thanks for the quick reasponse by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

live even when not at a computer


----------



## michael whittaker (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

I guess I'll be jumping on the H4 4300K low beams soon as the moring of the first arrives. One question I have though...I know with 4300K, the light put out (on the ground) is white, but if someone were looking at my headlights, would they look blue or white (hope you understand what I'm talking about). I want white light output, but for my headlight assembly to look blue.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (michael whittaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michael whittaker* »_I guess I'll be jumping on the H4 4300K low beams soon as the moring of the first arrives. One question I have though...I know with 4300K, the light put out (on the ground) is white, but if someone were looking at my headlights, would they look blue or white (hope you understand what I'm talking about). I want white light output, but for my headlight assembly to look blue.

The 6000k _LOOK _bluer and whiter to the eye, but if you would measure it they do not give out more light


----------



## michael whittaker (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

So the 4300K inside the headlight housing won't look blue at all? I thought oem used 4300K


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (michael whittaker)*

I really wish i dint spend 300bucks at the mall this weekend


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (michael whittaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michael whittaker* »_So the 4300K inside the headlight housing won't look blue at all? I thought oem used 4300K









Will look BRIGHT but no not blue (which in a sence is good, not as much attention but still the light output!







)
Stock 4300k look only blueish at the cutoff where there is the "rainbow effect"


----------



## L8apex1 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

I'm very interested in this, what will determine your cut off point/shipping date? number of buyers, etc? I'd like to do this but I'm unsure as to when you will have an actual shipping date and when you will stop selling for this "group buy". I'm looking for a set for my "ski car" thats an mk3 jetta, but I'm thinking of putting them in some eurolights, so I'd like to wait to order until I know what lights I'm getting. 
Do you think that the 4300k w/ a euro spec "projector" lamp will be the brightest? Any brighter than in just a normal "non-projector lamp"?I ask because I drive A TON at night in the snow in this car, I usually try to ski 75-100 days a year and you're sure to get some ****ty conditions. I'd like to get the best combo of price vs. performance/safety out of this setup.
Thanks!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (L8apex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8apex1* »_I'm very interested in this, what will determine your cut off point/shipping date? number of buyers, etc? 

There is no limited number of buyers as this is runing in conjunction with several headlight offers!
The factory lead time is about 30days!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (L8apex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8apex1* »_
Do you think that the 4300k w/ a euro spec "projector" lamp will be the brightest? Any brighter than in just a normal "non-projector lamp"?I ask because I drive A TON at night in the snow in this car, I usually try to ski 75-100 days a year and you're sure to get some ****ty conditions. I'd like to get the best combo of price vs. performance/safety out of this setup.
Thanks!

You can not talk about BRIGHEST or not but more of more ctrl of beam and less.
If you are looking for the VENTO projector headlights we can make a package deal on them with this kit email us!


----------



## 91gti16v (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Will these work in my 98' audi a4? Will the harness work as a plug-n-play? Let me know.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (91gti16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gti16v* »_Will these work in my 98' audi a4? Will the harness work as a plug-n-play? Let me know. 

yes what bulbs do you have in there?
(meaning US or EURO headlights?)


----------



## hbug (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Will these work in the dual (FK power looks lights) rouunds (5 inch rounds or so) they have angel eyes as well. they take a H& bulb.

Now my question is, for people that have two lights (2xH7) in there headlamps..(IE. GTI dual chamber, FK Powerlooks, and so fourth) How does this kit work? Does it come with four bulbs for the head lights? Or do you pick eather the high or low beam to replace? How does this work?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (hbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hbug* »_Will these work in the dual (FK power looks lights) rouunds (5 inch rounds or so) they have angel eyes as well. they take a H& bulb.

Now my question is, for people that have two lights (2xH7) in there headlamps..(IE. GTI dual chamber, FK Powerlooks, and so fourth) How does this kit work? Does it come with four bulbs for the head lights? Or do you pick eather the high or low beam to replace? How does this work?

Yes it will work, and you would use it in the LOWBEAM and wire it so the lowbeam is also on with your HIGHBEAMS (making the highbeams look a bit rediculous but..)


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

I have the 9007 for MK4 Jetta. I will have to disable the DRL with the switch if I install this kit right? 
Secondly, will I loose my highbeam?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (sula89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sula89* »_I have the 9007 for MK4 Jetta. I will have to disable the DRL with the switch if I install this kit right? 
Secondly, will I loose my highbeam?


We strongly suggest you get Ecodes before thinking about HID kits, thereby you would also be able to get HI LO H4!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

i payed through the group buy a few months ago, i assume i am signed up for this right?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (iWantaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iWantaTurbo* »_i payed through the group buy a few months ago, i assume i am signed up for this right?

actually your GB#*1* Echeck was canceled (not by us) on:

_Quote »_Date: 
May 15, 2004 
Time: 
09:12:08 PDT 
Status: 
Cancelled 

Payment Type: 
eCheck


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen, how does your kit compare with the one below:
http://www.hid-online.com/hido...k.htm
Thanks!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (A3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VR6* »_Hey Cullen, how does your kit compare with the one below:
Thanks!

Identical source. not identical pricing..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

Hey is this still going on? It's not stickeyed.... And How to the high/low H4s work? My car uses H4s but I don't want to loos my high beams. Specs on the output for the H4 hi/low in lumens?


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

Cullen, i am positive i need a set of hy low h4's (4300k) but i'm not getting paid until approx the 18th. Is there anyway I can get some kind of extension and paypal you on that date? Please let me know. I am 100% seriously getting them, I just have to get paid first. Please let me know. Thank You in advance.


----------



## poruho (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

i want to know is this GB still going...and if I pay now..how long willi have to wait for it to start shipping!!1
thanks


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

I just signed up today. Cullen, please let me know the status of my order.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Averyel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Averyel* »_I just signed up today. Cullen, please let me know the status of my order.


order recieved and confirmed!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Hey is this still going on? It's not stickeyed.... And How to the high/low H4s work? My car uses H4s but I don't want to loose my high beams. Specs on the output for the H4 hi/low in lumens?

Yo Cullen...bet you missed this with how big this thread is...


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

How long is it again? 4-6 weeks, correct???


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Yo Cullen...bet you missed this with how big this thread is...

Or maybe he doesn't want my money?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Yo Cullen...bet you missed this with how big this thread is...

Not sure what you mean with the question....the H4 is a bixenon functioning setup!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

I'm trying to find out HOW the H4 low/hi works. Also the specs for outup in lumens would be good...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_I'm trying to find out HOW the H4 low/hi works. Also the specs for outup in lumens would be good...

H4 hi low works with a solenoid moving the lightsource, the lumens is as the stock Philips HID bulbs...


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

Cullen, will these work with your Angel Eyes? If so what size do I need?


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (A216VCTi)*

how much for just the H7 6000k bulbs?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (98silverGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_how much for just the H7 6000k bulbs?

For you......on special.....$1000


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (GS Audio)*








shucks







oh well i guess i just have to go to ny and borrow some lights off of a GLI to pay for my bulbs


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (98silverGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_how much for just the H7 6000k bulbs?

Did you buy a kit from us?


----------



## DiB (Nov 25, 2004)

Is the GB still going on and what would I need for my 2004.5 Jetta GLI?


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*

i bought it from u a while ago threw autolamps-online and i have change headlights and need a new bulb. if these bulbs are the same as what Nick used to sell then i should be ok.


----------



## mad1stgen (Dec 4, 2003)

Does your H7 bulb for the GTI have the painted shield on it ? thanx, getting ready to order.


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (mad1stgen)*

is this for just the hid kit or hid/lamps?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (IwannaGTI79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiB* »_Is the GB still going on and what would I need for my 2004.5 Jetta GLI?

Yes, we strongly recomend EUROPEAN headlights.

_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_i bought it from u a while ago .

Email us with the copy of the payment.

_Quote, originally posted by *mad1stgen* »_Does your H7 bulb for the GTI have the painted shield on it ? thanx, getting ready to order.

The pictures are shown in pg1.

_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI79* »_is this for just the hid kit or hid/lamps?

Drop in kit


----------



## mad1stgen (Dec 4, 2003)

Well there are two different pictures. One with a painted shield, one without. More informative answer would be appreciated.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (mad1stgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad1stgen* »_Well there are two different pictures. One with a painted shield, one without. More informative answer would be appreciated.

Sorry trying to cover alot of posts (a bit too quickly







) the stripe as seen in the ACTUAL picture lwr dwn is not on there as it does NOT serve any purpose in NON HID optics.


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (98silverGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_i bought it from u a while ago threw autolamps-online and i have change headlights and need a new bulb. if these bulbs are the same as what Nick used to sell then i should be ok.








answer please


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (98silverGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_







answer please

See above answer!


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*

Any idea when they start shipping?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Averyel)*

gotta watch this


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_gotta watch this

ok


----------



## VWasian (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*

how long does whole process take cullen and do they come with instructions??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (VWasian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWasian* »_how long does whole process take cullen and do they come with instructions??


Comes with insturctions, timeframe depends upon when you order...


----------



## golf_le'blanc (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*

im interested in this kit.
i have InPro projector HID look headlamps. im assuming this HID kit will work with them...
i have cash NOW.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (golf_le'blanc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf_le’blanc* »_im interested in this kit.
i have InPro projector HID look headlamps. im assuming this HID kit will work with them...
i have cash NOW.









The plug and play kits are just that PnP with any headlight setup!


----------



## golf_le'blanc (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
The plug and play kits are just that PnP with any headlight setup!

awesome.
whats the lead time if i order a set today?
are the H4 hi/low same as 'bi-xenon'? if not, id get and H7 set of 4300k.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (golf_le'blanc)*

You cant use the H4's in your setup!


----------



## golf_le'blanc (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*

whats the lead time if i place the order today?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (golf_le'blanc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf_le’blanc* »_whats the lead time if i place the order today?


Factory leadtime is 30days, they are processing one of our orders as we speak!


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen,
Any info on what is going on with this?
Like who has shipped etc?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed ... (Averyel)*

Can you get just bulbs?


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

are you able to get 3100k HID kits?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Averyel)*

would you be the guy to go to for hid projectors for retrofit applications?


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_would you be the guy to go to for hid projectors for retrofit applications?
no. if you are going to retrofit, you should find the best projectors you can get. (BMW, Lexus, etc, etc)


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (mobile363)*

oops... I meant to direct the question to Cullen








or would it be more beneficial to find an ebay type deal to jump for ?
trying to do a Jetta mk4 retrofit


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

How come the "fog light with HID kit" have the same price as the "hid kit" alone?
I am interested in buying a set of fog lights with HID kit. 
let me know! thanks


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

Is this thing over?


----------



## actng (Apr 27, 2004)

What's ETA? I don't want to pay and then wait 8 months or something like that. What's the estimated wait time from today?


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (actng)*

Cullen, I picked up some glass lensed Euro projectors for my R- will these work out okay, or are regular ecodes better?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

I'm interested in the H4 Low/Hi package, but how well will it work in a reflector housing rather than a projector? I don't want to blind others or throw off a lot of glare and/or throw all my light off into the trees...


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (duandcc)*

Is this GB still active?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

i believe if there is still a purchase button, then its still active.


----------



## InitialRD (Jan 10, 2005)

CULLEN,
I want to get 6000K HID kit w/ H1 bulbs.
Being a non-VW, euro car owner...i just want to make sure it'll fit.
I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer ES. 
I know it'll fit since these kits are universal, right?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (InitialRD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InitialRD* »_CULLEN,
I want to get 6000K HID kit w/ H1 bulbs.
Being a non-VW, euro car owner...i just want to make sure it'll fit.
I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer ES. 
I know it'll fit since these kits are universal, right?

Pls email us if you have questions! VW or not doesnt matter!


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

I sent you an email regarding my previous order. Please get back to me ASAP


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Averyel)*

Please let me know (just being curious) if anyone has received what they ordered from the factory yet.
PM me or post.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Anybody got pics of theirs installed?


----------



## brab (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (looneyben6)*

Did anybody ever receive anything from this guy and how long it took???


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

is this still going bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

All emails replied to asap! Typically live...


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm interested in a set of 6000k H7 HID set
I've euro-spec e-codes headlight on my 02' golf
Do I get a detailed instruction on how to the HID installation?
I only have the skill of changing headlight bulbs so will I run in problem doing this HID kit installation myself?
Do you provide warantee on this?
Will I be able to get the HID bulb seperately if it died after its clamed life expectancy at 2500hrs?
Free shipping to Canada correct?
Any other things I need to purchase like harnesses or wiring etc for this kit to work completely?
Thanks


_Modified by omnilibra at 11:06 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (omnilibra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omnilibra* »_I'm interested in a set of 6000k H7 HID set
I've euro-spec e-codes headlight on my 02' golf
Do I get a detailed instruction on how to the HID installation?


H7 yes and comes with plug and play harness AND instructions!

_Quote, originally posted by *omnilibra* »_I only have the skill of changing headlight bulbs so will I run in problem doing this HID kit installation myself?
Do you provide warantee on this?


It is just as simple as swaping bulbs, and comes with one year factory warranty and we will be here!










_Quote, originally posted by *omnilibra* »_
Will I be able to get the HID bulb seperately if it died after its clamed life expectancy at 2500hrs?
Free shipping to Canada correct?


Yes sparebulbs are available to OUR CUSTOMERS and shipping to Canada included.


----------



## Ironzey (May 17, 2002)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (poruho)*

I've been waiting since Octber..............and now no replies to e mails.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Ironzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ironzey* »_I've been waiting since Octber..............and now no replies to e mails. 

no replies to emails?? pls try again! We do reply to all emails!


----------



## clubvolkspeed (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

Sorry Cullen, this may be a late post. I have jetta ecodes i ordered from you for my 02 GTI(JTI). What bulb do I need? will my high beams not work any more or vice versa?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (clubvolkspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clubvolkspeed* »_Sorry Cullen, this may be a late post. I have jetta ecodes i ordered from you for my 02 GTI(JTI). What bulb do I need? will my high beams not work any more or vice versa?

H4 and with a HI/LOW kit everything will work!


----------



## clubvolkspeed (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_H4 and with a HI/LOW kit everything will work!

H4 with Hi/Low Kit 6000K is what I would consider for the Jetta ecodes for my 02 JTI. Would it be the same setup for an 05 Jetta GLI (stock, non-ecodes)?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (clubvolkspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clubvolkspeed* »_
H4 with Hi/Low Kit 6000K is what I would consider for the Jetta ecodes for my 02 JTI. Would it be the same setup for an 05 Jetta GLI (stock, non-ecodes)?


No non Ecodes is different and we strongly suggest NOT to use HIDs in non ecodes... GLARE!!


----------



## clubvolkspeed (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_No non Ecodes is different and we strongly suggest NOT to use HIDs in non ecodes... GLARE!!

WOW, didnt know that. so it's better to get HID's on Ecodes rather than stock nonecodes. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (clubvolkspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clubvolkspeed* »_
WOW, didnt know that. so it's better to get HID's on Ecodes rather than stock nonecodes. thanks for the tip.

YES SIR!


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

To Cullen:
I sent an email last week, but figure Ill get a faster response here.
I am unclear as to two things. 
#1 You say "plug and play harness"... does this mean a plug and play harness into the factory Mk4 headlight with NO splicing involved (ie, remove housing, take out OEM halogen bulb, plug in HID bulb, mount ballast, plug in line where Halogen bulb used to plug in, and re-install). If it is not this simple, what steps am I missing?
#2 If I ordered today, when could I expect shipment?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (fowtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_To Cullen:
I sent an email last week, but figure Ill get a faster response here.


Typically live replies!?

_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_does this mean a plug and play harness into the factory Mk4 headlight with NO splicing involved (ie, remove housing, take out OEM halogen bulb, plug in HID bulb, mount ballast, plug in line where Halogen bulb used to plug in, and re-install). If it is not this simple, what steps am I missing?

Thats it, not sure what you are missing









_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_#2 If I ordered today, when could I expect shipment?


You should be able to get from the batch coming in, in few weeks, working on getting these to "stay in stock" but they sell out every time we have them in..


----------



## ptowngolf (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

got a 2000 golf...headlights all scratched up from rocks and age so looking to get new setup
what do you reccomend for headlamp and i want to be able to have my driving lights and highbeams when neccessary (let me know if they going to look weird cuase i'd use standard halogen highbeams or whats up)
also, can i get a bundle where you provide me the lamp and bulbs, (everything i need like harness ect.) to swap out my lights...its alright if they come seperatly and i put the bulbs in and mount the hardware or whatnot...just woundering if you can give me a deal on that combo
one last thing...i have a euro switch and foglights in my headlamps...and want to continue to have foglights cause i drive just with those too...can that all be accomplished?...where my euroswitch works as it should, and i get all the different settings
looking to buy, let me know what i need thanks
[email protected] if needed.


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: GB#2: Complete HID / Xenon kits with everything needed to drop into your lights! (Cullen)*

ok... im done being paranoid. Thanks for the replies Cullen. I sent my Paypal.


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

H7 yes and comes with plug and play harness AND instructions!
It is just as simple as swaping bulbs, and comes with one year factory warranty and we will be here!








Yes sparebulbs are available to OUR CUSTOMERS and shipping to Canada included.

Cullen: I just sent the money through paypal. Please note that it's the "H7 4300K" application philips hid kit. Also, please notify me asap when you're ready to ship it out to Canada and how soon am I going to expect for it to be arrived at my door







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (omnilibra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omnilibra* »_
Cullen: I just sent the money through paypal. Please note that it's the "H7 4300K" application philips hid kit. Also, please notify me asap when you're ready to ship it out to Canada and how soon am I going to expect for it to be arrived at my door







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cullen: It has being days and I still havn't hear a word from you so I'd like to inform you that I no longer want the HID kit. Please do not process the order, thank you.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (omnilibra)*

Just as your order was confirmed by email any other issues should be handeled via email!


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

I just sent you an email cullen.
thanks


----------



## DJGTI (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (omnilibra)*

email sent as well Cullen, I just need a ballast....


----------



## VRsiiicks (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (DJGTI)*

Which setup would you recommend for an A3 gti with e-codes? (I think they are H1 bulbs.... can you confirm that for me)
how well would this setup work and has anyone done this before? 
thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VRsiiicks at 12:37 PM 2-19-2005_


_Modified by VRsiiicks at 12:39 PM 2-19-2005_


----------



## jaxkewl (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (VRsiiicks)*

i would love to see before and after pics of these light outputs with ecodes. i would defn consider these then... please post pics when u get a chance. thanks.


----------



## Lochi (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (jaxkewl)*

e-mail sent cullen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Lochi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lochi* »_e-mail sent cullen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok!


----------



## AChan10 (Jun 30, 2003)

count me in!


----------



## VRsiiicks (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (VRsiiicks)*



VRsiiicks said:


> Which setup would you recommend for an A3 gti with e-codes? (I think they are H1 bulbs.... can you confirm that for me)
> how well would this setup work and has anyone done this before?
> thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> just wondering about this question


----------



## timh09 (Mar 2, 2005)

i just paypaled you and sent you a email cullen..thanks...timh


----------



## AChan10 (Jun 30, 2003)

pay pal sent today!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (AChan10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AChan10* »_pay pal sent today!

Recieved and confirmed!


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Yes you got it, and NO, nothing will perform as OEM HID headlights, but the HID drop in kits will out perform ANY Halogen bulbs by far.

do you think HID in reflector housings will out perform halogen projectors?
BTW: payment sent.


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

Cullen: Have you received my email that I sent you regarding any updates on the shipment of my HID kit?
I've also included my address again so you can confirm the shipping destination.
Could you please reply to my email and let me know the status of the work order.
my email again is [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (omnilibra)*

Hello??
Excuse me, can anyone hear me out?!?!
Cullen, EuroCullen:
Do you even exist on the vwvortex????
You've been collecting money orders from hundreds of ppl since last year summber but how many actually got the shipment?!?!
I've received an email from a buyer who's also part of this group buy that he havn't received his hid kit since he ordered it back in last year october....!!!!!!!!
Can you please return our emails and keep us updated??
Please don't ask us "what you mean to keep you guys updated"
A senior and reputable dealer like you should know what's "customer service" is about. You don't just receive the money and ignor buyer's concers and inquries after..
I'll keep this post updated every single day and let EVERYBODY notice about how GOOD your service is.
THANK YOU







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (omnilibra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omnilibra* »_Cullen: Have you received my email that I sent you regarding any updates on the shipment of my HID kit?
I've also included my address again so you can confirm the shipping destination.
Could you please reply to my email and let me know the status of the work order.
my email again is [email protected]
Thank you

Pls resend email to us!


----------



## #466gti (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

ive sent an email to you as well... no repsonse...
are these kits in stock? or is it the hurry up and wait deal?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (#466gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#466gti* »_ive sent an email to you as well... no repsonse...
are these kits in stock? or is it the hurry up and wait deal?


currently we havent been able to stock them due to demand.


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Pls resend email to us!

I sent you an exact email again, please get back to "us" asap
Thank you


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (omnilibra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omnilibra* »_
I sent you an exact email again, please get back to "us" asap
Thank you

And we replied to you Canada


----------



## scrurryjetta (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Cullen)*

hey guys, I just bought a set of plug and play HIDs locally, and they have more in stock. they have all the same sizes as above, too! PM me on here or send me an email at "[email protected]"










_Modified by scrurryjetta at 4:08 PM 3-20-2005_


----------



## scrurryjetta (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (scrurryjetta)*

Bump


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

how is the quality of the h4 hi/low hid kits, as far as the bulb any problems with the hi/low switching not being as reliable as the other low beam bulbs


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_how is the quality of the h4 hi/low hid kits, as far as the bulb any problems with the hi/low switching not being as reliable as the other low beam bulbs


These are improved version thats why we didnt have them for a while!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

do you guys have them instock, if so whats the price on the 8000k kit


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Branman)*

There is no such bulbs by Philips!
Also that blue of a bulb is already more blue than it is bright hence quite dim!


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen,
Just wondering if you got my email about my order.
Please let me know, if not, i'll resend it this evening.
Just want to know the ETA.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

well what kits do you guys have then, if am interested in buying them, thanks!


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*

sent email


----------



## AChan10 (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah... when will the next HIDs ship?


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Sent you emails...


----------



## Ironzey (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Averyel)*

people have been waiting scince October. Don't hold your breath.
Read this from the begining before you place an order. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 


_Modified by Ironzey at 1:09 AM 3-25-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Ironzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ironzey* »_people have been waiting scince October. Don't hold your breath.
Read this from the begining before you place an order. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 

_Modified by Ironzey at 1:09 AM 3-25-2005_

Or just click on the link in my signature


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

do you sell H7 replacement bulbs?


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (roly)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by compleckz at 8:37 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Any update on this Pre-Order?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Averyel)*

*NOTE FOR ALL PREORDERERS* 
In an attempt to speed up and gather all information more effeciently we ask you all to go and register on here:
http://www.euro-cullen.com/create_account.php
We need you to be sure to include (excluding the obvious such as name and address and such):
*A) We suggest to use the "COMPANY NAME" field to identify your order (including any extras or such you might have had)
B) If your address or/and EMAIL address has changed please inlcude the OLD EMAIL ADDRESS ALSO (old shipping address NOT needed)OR transaction ID in the "SUBURB" line* 
WE DO NOT NEED NOR WANT any credit card or any such information!
Telephone numbers are naturally OPTIONAL we do not ask for it but doesnt hurt.



_Modified by Cullen at 3:17 PM 4-6-2005_


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Will updates be sent directly to us with the information that you are gathering?


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen,
I am interested in the H4 High/Low Light... I was curious though...Do you have a DIY for wiring up the Highbeams so I can Flash to pass etc? 
(or when you plug it in, does eveverything work without modding stock wires?
Either way - for highbeam use.. what exactly needs to be done?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (tdi2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Averyel* »_Will updates be sent directly to us with the information that you are gathering?

Yes!

_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_(or when you plug it in, does eveverything work without modding stock wires?
Either way - for highbeam use.. what exactly needs to be done?

Yep it will work just like your HI LOWS now no changes needed!


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Any ETA when it will be in stock to be shipped out?



_Modified by Averyel at 11:52 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Averyel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Averyel* »_Any ETA when it will be in stock to be shipped out?

_Modified by Averyel at 11:52 PM 4-7-2005_

All updates through emails as the orders are from different batches!


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

nevemind....will you send us info on when the orders will be processed?


_Modified by iWantaTurbo at 5:21 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## ptowngolf (Jan 9, 2003)

has anyone recieved a package yet...anyone have pictures of them installed how they look...also it it was easy to install???
cullen, if you have this information of customers who have the product, and pictures of the product on actual cars i'm sure it would make alot more people get your product, i'd be willing to then.


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (ptowngolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptowngolf* »_has anyone recieved a package yet...anyone have pictures of them installed how they look...also it it was easy to install???
cullen, if you have this information of customers who have the product, and pictures of the product on actual cars i'm sure it would make alot more people get your product, i'd be willing to then.

I havn't receive my HID kit...it has been almost 3 month since I preordered my HID kit...the amount of waiting time is unbearable..
Whenever we asked estimated waiting time and details on processed orders, we never actually got a clear response. 
Cullen if you see this my reply, can you please tell us the most current status of our HID shipment?


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

bump for status update


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (iWantaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iWantaTurbo* »_bump for status update

You will be updated through email as this thread covers several different batches.


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
You will be updated through email as this thread covers several different batches.

Please give me a updated on my HID kit ASAP as I've being waiting for almost 3 month now.
My email address again is [email protected]
Thank You


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Due to some circumstances beyond my control, and a light pole on a slippery night, I will not be in possession of my Jetta anymore and will be going the route of another car. That being said, I would like to cancel my order for the HID Preorder and get a refund. Please let me know what I need to do for this to happen. All of my order information is attached to an email I have sent, so please let me know when this can be worked out.
Thank You


----------

